# Please help me identify



## Otto Parts (Nov 11, 2014)

Could someone help me identify this tricycle. It can be converted into a bicycle.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks to be a heavy duty model used at child care facilities/schools


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*search GOOGLE PATENT then the number at*

google,...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 11, 2014)

Also look up Anthony Brothers as that's who probably made it in the 1940's.
Chris


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*No not ab*



scrubbinrims said:


> also look up anthony brothers as that's who probably made it in the 1940's.
> Chris




competetor to AB -AB was Converto brand and they are still in business.]
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/anthony_brother.php


----------

